# Which furry accessory do you find to be most accpetable?



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay. So honestly, if I see you wearing ears in public, I tend to think you're strange. Same thing with collars. But they work for some people, not all. I think that tails are more acceptable, as long as they aren't shitty or obnoxious. I guess it all depends on the person. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 24, 2013)

a noose attached to an oak tree, as thats what all good furries wear.


honestly i havent seen true furry shit. The shit at hot topic like tails and ears is worn by hipsters.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 24, 2013)

If you really want to look normal: none?
Then again, a collar would probably be the least noticeable one.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 24, 2013)

Muzzle.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2013)

Collar if you're a woman or doing things in bed with a partner who likes niche things.
Ears and tail if it's an occasion that expects such things, such as costume parties or costume-related events. Tends to look less wierd if you're a woman.

I realise I sound sexist, but it's true that both those things are seen as "less wierd" by people in general if a chick wears them.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> a noose attached to an oak tree, as thats what all good furries wear.


ARE YOU KIDDING ME? An oak wouldn't hold a furry's immense weight. Where's a crane when you need one? :v



Ansitru said:


> If you really want to look normal: none?
> Then again, a collar would probably be the least noticeable one.


Yes. I actually have never considered wearing furry shit in public, as it is just weird, and I want boys to think I'm hot. So.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 24, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> a noose attached to an oak tree, as thats what all good furries wear.
> 
> 
> honestly i havent seen true furry shit. The shit at hot topic like tails and ears is worn by hipsters.


Fucking. Hipsters.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think that it's very acceptable to wear any furry stuff in public, just like you wouldn't wear a Mets t-shirt in public, it's just a bad idea.


LemonJayde said:


> Yes. I actually have never considered wearing furry shit in public, as it is just weird, and I want boys to think I'm hot. So.


I think you're hot (at least your personality is, I don't know what you look like).


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 24, 2013)

...Nothing really. I can't think of any typical furry paraphernalia (ears/tails/collars) that won't get looks if you're not at a furmeet.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

Yarn tails.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 24, 2013)

A leash.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 24, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Yarn tails.


Yarn tails are the best tails.
(why just yarn tails, why not anything else, dammit?)


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> A leash.


PUT THAT _*THING*_ ON A LEASH.



Day Coydog said:


> I think you're hot (at least your personality is, I don't know what you look like).


Eheeheehee :>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> Yarn tails are the best tails.
> (why just yarn tails, why not anything else, dammit?)


Because they're a kinder substitute for genuine fur tails, and much nicer-looking than stuffed fursuit tails.


----------



## Golden (Jan 24, 2013)

If your options are to wear actual furry ears/tails etc and get weird stares from everyone or buy one of those faggy hipster hats, I'd choose neither.


----------



## She-King (Jan 25, 2013)

The reason why these things look better on females is because it's kind of trained into the culture and the expectations of the female. Girls and men alike have been brainwashed to do certain things or to culturally accept certain things. Animals and "dressing up" are more of a girl-oriented thing anyway. Especially when it might come to animals wether it be stuffed or making them. I've noticed a majority of fursuit builders are female. Why, I don't know. At least, the BIG BOOMING business one's like Monoyasha, quarrezel and Sharpe. Don't hug cacti. Granted, they work with partners, but who's doin' the makin? The wife or gf while hubby supports of course. But the main macho is the woman.  I don't know why, but I've noticed its a woman-dominated niche. Other things men kind of overrun, which doesn't really bother me its just the culture thing, like I said. It's...weird.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 25, 2013)

She-King said:


> The reason why these things look better on females is because it's kind of trained into the culture and the expectations of the female. Girls and men alike have been brainwashed to do certain things or to culturally accept certain things. Animals and "dressing up" are more of a girl-oriented thing anyway. Especially when it might come to animals wether it be stuffed or making them. I've noticed a majority of fursuit builders are female. Why, I don't know. At least, the BIG BOOMING business one's like Monoyasha, quarrezel and Sharpe. Don't hug cacti. Granted, they work with partners, but who's doin' the makin? The wife or gf while hubby supports of course. But the main macho is the woman.  I don't know why, but I've noticed its a woman-dominated niche. Other things men kind of overrun, which doesn't really bother me its just the culture thing, like I said. It's...weird.


I have also noticed this. It's become more acceptable in the society because the whole dressing up has been considered more feminine anyways. If a guy is goth or something, it could also not be so weird because that is what society expects from them. But who cares, amiright?


----------



## BRN (Jan 25, 2013)

Collars look awesome. Never seen an attractive guy wear one and not have his rating/10 soar even higher.

so yeah.

Hm.


----------



## IronDog (Jan 25, 2013)

SIX said:


> Collars look awesome. Never seen an attractive guy wear one and not have his rating/10 soar even higher.
> 
> so yeah.
> 
> Hm.




>.>

<.<

If I agree, I am self-centred... If I disagree, I am lying.


Damn. I could've just kept quiet...


/stupidmutt


----------



## KageKokoro (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a tail that is on my book bag but, then again I am a girl x3


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree, it's considered normal for girls to accessorize with "cute" things...so animal ears would be a part of that but also because that's a common part of deliberately sexy halloween costumes sold at retailers as well. "Sexy kitty" or "sexy bunny" are common themes. 

A dude wearing ears though...well...that's just weird to some. 

As for the tails...when I was in high school a couple of people wore those and it was considered VERY weird. the only reason it's less weird these days, I believe, is because of Teen Wolf and Hot Hopic. Yeah, i know, some people are annoyed with HT but to be honest, I'd rather these tails be associated with "hipsters" than "potentially dangerous sexual deviants", you know? Pick your poison. It's gonna be weird regardless. Hipsters are at least seen as a little less weird than furries by some. Most are just seen as arrogant little pricks. 


As for myself, the most acceptable furry thing that I could honestly and regularly wear in public would be a pin of my character, perhaps, or a patch on my coat.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2013)

I wear plenty of furry themed tshirts and on occaision my tail.


----------



## IronDog (Jan 25, 2013)

Never remove my collar, and I am a business owner. I wear a shirt/jacket collar over it sometimes, obviously, but all my staff and so Ã¸n know I have it. Never really had any actual issues arise. Raised eyebrows, at most.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2013)

-Victorious fist jump- Yes! Someone thinks only yarn tails are acceptable! Win! xD

I would pretty much only wear a yarn tail at most though, and only because I'm a shameless billboard at heart.

I only wear it if I'm going to a con, or bowling with other friends who want to wear theirs, or at costume parties, and yes, I was the loser that also wore them to school (Real tails) because I love taxidermy and everyone called me adorable for it, and it made me feel cool that nobody else wanted to touch a dead thing. xD I was very misled. 

I think ears are weird, and I don't like the combination of gothic clothes/tail/ears/paws/too much jewelry.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 25, 2013)

I have worn ears and/or tails in public before.  I usually get a ton of compliments on them, along with the odd stares from some people.  It usually depends to me; I'm a girl, so I tend to describe it as a cute accessory when people ask.  :3


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 25, 2013)

A tail I guess.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 26, 2013)

She-King said:


> The reason why these things look better on  females is because it's kind of trained into the culture and the  expectations of the female. Girls and men alike have been brainwashed to  do certain things or to culturally accept certain things. Animals and  "dressing up" are more of a girl-oriented thing anyway. Especially when  it might come to animals wether it be stuffed or making them. I've  noticed a majority of fursuit builders are female. Why, I don't know. At  least, the BIG BOOMING business one's like Monoyasha, quarrezel and  Sharpe. Don't hug cacti. Granted, they work with partners, but who's  doin' the makin? The wife or gf while hubby supports of course. But the  main macho is the woman. :smile:  I don't know why, but I've noticed its a woman-dominated niche. Other  things men kind of overrun, which doesn't really bother me its just the  culture thing, like I said. It's...weird.


Matrices,  Beastcub, Beetlecat as well... I've also noticed there are a lot of  female fursuit makers. But you'll notice it on cosplay sites as well,  sometimes there are even more females than males playing a character,  even if the character is male. Sewing has been viewed in the past as  something for women to do. (Like you said, maybe a culture thing.)  Perhaps more females are taught by others (grandmas, mothers, aunts) how  to sew, and so it gives them an upper hand over guys who might be  hesitant to ask... That's just one theory though. There are plenty of  guys who sew just as well. It just seems there are more women who  sew/craft professionally though.


KageKokoro said:


> I have a tail that is on my book bag but, then again I am a girl x3


I  saw a girl with a tail on her book bag's zipper at my college once. It  swished around a bit as she walked by, so for a moment I thought there  was some poor critter stuck in her bag. XD 



As for my opinion on apparel, I think T-shirts are probably the most subtle. For me, subtle is good. 

I  used to think I'd be okay with ears, but there's a girl at my college  who wears rabbit ears ALL the time, even when I've seen her off-campus  at the arcade. They look... Odd to me. Maybe because they're usually  rather small and kinda cheap-looking, in colors like pink or black with tons of sequins on them.  :\ They look very "Halloween-ish" in my opinion.

I  have seen people with fleece cat-hats at school. Even one of my guy  friends has one and no one cares. I've  seen someone wear one of those fuzzy wolf hats as well, my mom thought  it was cute. So I think animal hats are more acceptable in public, even  for both genders.

As for myself, I'd probably only wear something  VERY subtle that doesn't really scream "furry." Maybe a pin, patch, or  shirt with a pawprint or animal (non-anthro, just a regular animal). But  I'm not too interested in furry apparel for casual wear.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

T-shirts are considered pretty normal, I got a few compliments when I wore a t-shirt with a giraffe wearing a bowtie. Occasionally in the winter I have a hat with ears on it. Worst that ever happened is a big thug guy asked if I wanted to yiff and pushed me, no other issues. People see it as almost adorable, if not slightly strange. Most of the time normal looking furry stuff is perceived as "normal" stuff. Because that's all it really is.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

*Rivers Bluetail:* We seem to share similar opinions here. I think the hats are odd but also somewhat cute. Like I said, even my mom thinks they're cute, and I don't think she would like furries. And I prefer the "normal" looking stuff as well, like the t-shirt you mentioned. 

What that guy did to you seems a bit out of line though, even with the hat on doesn't necessarily mean a person is a furry. (And even though you are, it's still rude to just push people...) What if you weren't in the fandom but just liked the hat? I see those for sale in a lot of places. Imagine if he did that to someone who doesn't even know what furries are... :\


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I wasn't even in the fandom at that point, I just liked that hat  And yeah, people at six flags are a tough crowd to please.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 27, 2013)

This was some random at six flags? That's even more douche-baggy than someone at your school...there's no excuse for shoving a complete stranger like that. woulda been funny to have security eject his butt from the park.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I was more stunned than anything  Now I wear the hat around because the little guy's adorable, plus it's hilarious seeing people confused about it.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, that seems completely uncalled for. Had I been in the same situation I would have been utterly confused by his comment though. ("What the heck does that mean?")

And yes, I agree that it would be funny to get security on that guy. Hopefully it would show him not to harass random strangers he knows nothing about.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

What goes around comes around. Someday his mouth will get him into trouble. 

Back on topic: I've been looking around for fur-related accessories, but haven't found any that I'm in love with, mostly due to the fact that they're too "In yo face". Maybe a wristband or something. Those are normal, right? There should be a secret furry symbol or something.... *grumbles*


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe a wristband with a pawprint on it if you can find one?










Not sure what kind of wristband you meant exactly. If it's like the second one, I meant something that looks similar, but of higher quality. Yuck. Maybe you can buy a plain one and sew a paw-patch onto it.

And for the love of everything you believe in, PLEASE don't get these! XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I'm thinking maybe a wristband with a pawprint on it if you can find one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? Those are sexy.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 27, 2013)

Tail butt-plug is most acceptable in my books. :v


----------



## IronDog (Jan 27, 2013)

*facepaws*

Agreed about shirts and wristbands. Probably the most subtle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2013)

Full suit. All of the half way houses make it look like you're trying to fit in, as if it's not acceptable. Go all out! >:C 



TreacleFox said:


> Tail butt-plug is most acceptable in my books. :v



Why am I only finding out these exist now?

@The comments 'girls get away with it'. I'm male and I've walked around town in a pair of trousers I made out of neon-bright rubber gloves before. I got numerous compliments from old women.


----------



## IronDog (Jan 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Full suit. All of the half way houses make it look like you're trying to fit in, as if it's not acceptable. Go all out! >:C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9.9


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why not? Those are sexy.



They look like crocs with toes on them... Whatever floats your boat though.



Fallowfox said:


> Full suit. All of the half way houses make it look like you're trying to fit in, as if it's not acceptable. Go all out! >:C
> 
> @The comments 'girls get away with it'. I'm male and I've walked around town in a pair of trousers I made out of neon-bright rubber gloves before. I got numerous compliments from old women.



I thought we were talking about more 'casual' wear than a fursuit. I like them though, they definitely scream "I'm a furry!" While still keeping you anonymous. XD
And how did you make pants out of rubber gloves?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> They look like crocs with toes on them... Whatever floats your boat though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Here's the prototype.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2013)

Ears and collars have always seemed to be what is socially acceptable (or more). Bonus points if you wear the ears as part of an "ear hat" during the colder months. I've worn ear hats and I've worn collars. I just find them cute. The tail only comes along at meets, or during Halloween when I just want to wear one and see people react.

On another note it actually bothers me that girls are allowed to get away with so much more cute shit than guys. It also bothers me how the general public tends to put their own spin on the whole tail thing on girls. Personally I would never wear a tail outside of a meet day, convention, or if it's Halloween Week. The reason for this is because too many guys take one look at the tail and think that it's a symbol that a girl is looking to "Get tail". So it attracts all sorts of inappropriate sex driven behavior from the straight side. I know a girl who wears a tail all the time and she gets that kind of attention too. It's sick really because the confrontations get really aggressive/uncomfortable.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

Society's pretty warped like that, especially for claiming to be "equal". Only by law. I wore a collar once, and people thought it was some sort of goth statement.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 27, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Society's pretty warped like that, especially for claiming to be "equal". Only by law. I wore a collar once, and people thought it was some sort of goth statement.



It's also how you present yourself. I could get away with wearing a tail because I look halfway decent with one. My friend on the other hand just looks like a weirdo who you should probably stay away from.

All in all it's really about how you present it. Also to not over do it and wear them every single day. 

Also I haven't seen a "goth" person in ages.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 27, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> On another note it actually bothers me that girls are allowed to get away with so much more cute shit than girls.



Wait, wut?


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wait, wut?



I once went out with a girl. who told me she was actually a girl trapped in a girls body.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Wait, wut?


Haha, typo. Sorry I fixed it. Seriously though. When Zeke and I go out to an event sometimes we break off with a few others to go get something. When people see the girls with the tails they are all "daww isn't that cute". Then when they see a guy it turns to "wtf that's creepy". People don't like seeing cute shit on guys because it messes with the social idea of masculinity.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 27, 2013)

And if a man does wear cute things he *must* â€‹be gay...


----------



## Dokid (Jan 27, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> And if a man does wear cute things he *must* â€‹be gay...



Or there must be something wrong with him. :V


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

"That _deviant_! How dare he think something is adorable! Men should eat nails and piss raw testosterone!" 

Always annoyed me. I'm not all that masculine, but honestly it annoys me when that kind of stuff is frowned upon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> And if a man does wear cute things he *must* â€‹be gay...



Or perhaps observers begin worrying they themselves are. 

'I'm staring at a guy's bum...what does this mean?'
'I can deny it by being a jerk to him,'.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

I do think girls can "get away with" more stuff than guys... But I would think that people would still treat them differently as mentioned before. Maybe not as directly negatively as guys are treated, but still with a lack of respect.

Then again, it's hard to be respected when wearing anything cute and fuzzy, regardless of gender. 

Yeah, people are wierd when it comes to preconceived notions about gender. Like people think guys shouldn't wear pink because it's "girly", when actually, pink used to be considered more masculine than blue, being a lighter version of red.

Who's in charge of deciding what's "manly" and what's not? There are plenty of "feminine" things that were mainly or even exclusively for men in the past.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I do think girls can "get away with" more stuff than guys... But I would think that people would still treat them differently as mentioned before. Maybe not as directly negatively as guys are treated, but still with a lack of respect.
> 
> Then again, it's hard to be respected when wearing anything cute and fuzzy, regardless of gender.
> 
> ...



The Samurai wore pink actually, and ninjas would wear dark purples. 

Furthermore the colour of mourning is white in Japan rather than black. It's like all the colour associations are inverted.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 27, 2013)

There's also the fact that time frames have changed what colors are acceptable. Availability of certain dyes were rarer so only certain people could wear those colors.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The Samurai wore pink actually, and ninjas would wear dark purples.
> 
> Furthermore the colour of mourning is white in Japan rather than black. It's like all the colour associations are inverted.


And I think the color of happiness in Japan is red, no? Here red tends to be associated with anger, passion, or violence.



Arshes Nei said:


> There's also the fact that time frames have changed what colors are acceptable. Availability of certain dyes were rarer so only certain people could wear those colors.


True, like before only royals could wear purple because the dyes were so rare. Nowadays I see it used more on purple shoes and pimp hats and stuff. ^^;


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd love to see a pimp wearing paws and a tail... Being a fursuiting pimp would be interesting.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

That would be pretty funny, and a bit strange. XD 

I know my fursona is purple, but I don't think I'd dress like that, haha.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

You'd get a few looks, that's for sure. So sexy.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 27, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> You'd get a few looks, that's for sure. So sexy.


Hehe, maybe I'll have to borrow my friend's pimp hat once I get a fursuit. He has a cane too... All I'd need then is a big coat and I'll be _stylin'_. XD



Ruethel said:


> I've worn a tail out in public a few times just to see what reactions I would get, but not seriously as an accessory.
> 
> Its always funny, the adults either give you one look then look away quickly, or just ignore it entirely, while kids stare you down and just wonder what's going on.


I wore a tail as part of a Halloween costume once, it had a wire in it so it kind of bounced and moved when I walked. One little girl was fascinated with it as I was waiting  at Costco to get pizza for a party. Judging by the look on her face, I think she truly believed it was real! XD


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 28, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I wore a tail as part of a Halloween costume once, it had a wire in it so it kind of bounced and moved when I walked. One little girl was fascinated with it as I was waiting  at Costco to get pizza for a party. Judging by the look on her face, I think she truly believed it was real! XD



That is so awesome...see that's the kind of thing I want to see happen when I get my own suit. I want my tail to be a bit more "alive" rather than just hang there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 28, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That is so awesome...see that's the kind of thing I want to see happen when I get my own suit. I want my tail to be a bit more "alive" rather than just hang there.


I have a pouch of bbs at the tip of my tail, so when I walk it wags back amd
forth using the weight for momentum.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I wore a tail as part of a Halloween costume once, it had a wire in it so it kind of bounced and moved when I walked. One little girl was fascinated with it as I was waiting  at Costco to get pizza for a party. Judging by the look on her face, I think she truly believed it was real! XD



That's _really_ awesome  Usually the looks you get are worth it. Never tops when I dyed my hair blue for exams week, though XD


----------



## soutthpaw (Jan 28, 2013)

Ya missed the best Furry accessory in response to the OP's question.. Tattoos.   Though I go out with my collar and bell and I love it..  but then I am strange and weird and annoy the shit out of my wife when I do...    Then if you saw my tats the collar is a pretty good match IMHO of course..   Ooh those Paw Croc's I want!!!!!  
Fandom themed T-shirts would probably be most inconspicuous.   Though I could care less what "normal" people think of me.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Fox_720B, Rivers Bluetail:* Hehe, Thanks! The costume was pretty fun to wear. And yeah, the looks and comments were pretty funny at times. Except for when my aunt decided to grab my tail and practically lift me off the ground by it... It was sewn to a belt, so it was pretty secure... I was just thinking to myself  "It's NOT gonna come off, WHY are you still pulling!?"

*soutthpaw:* I'm not sure I would count a tattoo as an accessory, since you can't really take it off. ^^; I have a friend who wears a cat bell on rare occasions, but not on a collar. He just clips it to his backpack.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

That's pretty neat, fun ^^ 

I saw someone wearing furry-looking bracer things today, don't know how I felt about it.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 28, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> That's pretty neat, fun ^^
> 
> I saw someone wearing furry-looking bracer things today, don't know how I felt about it.



Probably the first thing to do is this

1. Girl/Boy?
2. Creepy/not creepy?
3. Do I know anything/ heard anything about this person
4. Say hi/ Run as far as you can

At least that's what I do with most new people I meet.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 28, 2013)

Standard assessment for everyone in my life :V

Just curious, do most people that wear collars wear regular dog ones or fancy spikey ones?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 29, 2013)

I've often thought about how awesome it would be if I actually saw someone fursuiting in my town. Everyone else would be giving weird looks and I'd be all hi-fiving the suiter. It'd be awesome.  



Umbra.Exe said:


> *Fox_720B, Rivers Bluetail:* Hehe, Thanks! The costume was pretty fun to wear. And yeah, the looks and comments were pretty funny at times. Except for when my aunt decided to grab my tail and practically lift me off the ground by it... It was sewn to a belt, so it was pretty secure... I was just thinking to myself  "It's NOT gonna come off, WHY are you still pulling!?".



The heck? why was she pulling on the tail? It wasn't one of those "Take that off right now or I'll take it off OF you" situations was it? If so, that sucks. I hope she understands at this point how much work goes into securing those things.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> The heck? why was she pulling on the tail? It wasn't one of those "Take that off right now or I'll take it off OF you" situations was it? If so, that sucks. I hope she understands at this point how much work goes into securing those things.



No, she was more curious about how it was attached, I think. I let her do it because I though she was just going to tug it a little, not continue to pull on it for _another 5 seconds._ :| It was attached pretty strongly to the belt, though, so no damage was done. It was just annoying that's all, because I don't know what the heck she was trying to do after about two seconds of pulling. I don't know if she was trying to remove it or pick me up by it or what (she was pulling upwards on it).

Anyways, my other aunt pretty much told her to cut it out, and she stopped. I _still_ have no idea what she was trying to do, she never said anything during or after the fact!


----------



## Kaluna (Jan 30, 2013)

I think people should wear whatever they want as long as they are covering their genitals, and even then I'm not sure I really care.
The sight of someone I'm not attracted to doesn't disgust me, someone in what I think looks like a dumb outfit doesn't make me think their weird or dumb, just maybe their fashion sense is weird.

Pretty much what I'm trying to say is:
I accept all appearances.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

Great! Then I'll show up at your place next week in nothing but a trashbag. Sounds like a plan :V 

*Umbra.Exe: *That's pretty funny, but completely weird


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a shame that if men wear cute things, it's considered weird. That being said, since there are gender roles in place, the only men who _would_ wear tails to, say school or the grocery store when it's not Halloween (and not just for the hell of it rarely, but actually wearing them frequently) are hipsters, furries trying too hard to tell people they're furry (new furries usually), or creepy people.

It's the motivation that's annoying (to me at least). Ok, we get it, you're a furry/hipster. It's like a guy constantly wearing the Powerglove at school because he's an NES fan. It's also like when people smother themselves with flag paraphernalia on July 4th. Too overwhelming, too obsessive, and too fanboyish. 

But hey, if ears, tails, and collars ever become regular casual wear, wear'em. No harm done there. (Some could look pretty cool, too).

Also, Fallowfox, those pants are hilarious.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Here's the prototype.



I don't know why I didn't see your post earlier. ^^;
Okay, I thought you had fused them together or something, like people do with trash bags to make stuff.

...You kind of look like a piÃ±ata. XD But a very confident piÃ±ata, at least!




Marcus Stormchaser said:


> It's a shame that if men wear cute  things, it's considered weird. That being said, since there are gender  roles in place, the only men who _would_ wear tails to, say  school or the grocery store when it's not Halloween (and not just for  the hell of it rarely, but actually wearing them frequently) are  hipsters, furries trying too hard to tell people they're furry (new  furries usually), or creepy people.
> 
> It's the motivation that's annoying (to me at least). Ok, we get it,  you're a furry/hipster. It's like a guy constantly wearing the  Powerglove at school because he's an NES fan. It's also like when people  smother themselves with flag paraphernalia on July 4th. Too  overwhelming, too obsessive, and too fanboyish.
> ....



I kind of agree with what you said about what kinds of people would wear obvious "furry" stuff. It might sound kind of mean, but I would be hesitant to socialize with these people under that assumption. Even the "tries too hard" furries, because I have a feeling that would be their main topic of conversation... And I like to talk about a variety of things, not just furry stuff. Same with someone who always wears My Little Pony stuff (I had someone like that in one of my classes). I like the show, but I don't really care to talk about it much.

I think how I tend to find out that people are furries is by the content of their sketchbooks. One of my friends always drew anthro characters, so I suspected he might be a furry. I never got to ask him though. Another person I had just met showed me his sketchbook, and again it was filled with furry stuff for the most part. We're friends now, and we have more in common than just "furry," so our conversations are more varied.


Oh, and the girl I mentioned who always wears bunny ears? Yeah... I found out from another friend of mine that she's a bit odd... Turns out she is a furry, and likes anime, but she doesn't sound like someone I'd want to be stuck in a conversation with. >>;


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

You'd never find out I was a furry from my sketchbooks, because I flip out when others see my art. I'm not really at a "show and share" point yet, I keep sketches to myself. I suspect a lot of furries at school are like that.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 30, 2013)

Same here. I don't draw much anthro stuff anyways, mostly just fanart of human characters, diagrams of costumes, and plans for plush patterns.
Only rarely will I show people my drawings, and only a few of them at that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I dragging this off topic?

I only draw my furry stuff in the back of sketchbooks I no longer use in public. I drew one or two furryish images in my class sketchbooks last year and it resulted in my friends teasing me a lot or giving me weird looks, of course it's perfectly _fine_ for them to wear brony t-shirts all the time.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 30, 2013)

I was drawing the other day after school, off by my lonesome, and this guy wearing a brony shirt and fluttershy socks walks over and says "Furrys are gay, your perspective sucks anyways" Thanks asshole -_- 

Wearing T-shirts with animals on them is fine, so I do that anyways. Not abnormal or anything.


----------



## Nataku (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its a matter of how comfortable you are out in public and dealing with people looking at you oddly or asking questions. 
I regularly go out with several of my friends, and we've worn tails, ear beanies, and/or other costume garb multiple times. Not just furry related stuff. Latex elf ears, wigs, corsets, kimono, etc. 
We are regularly stared at. Its not uncommon to see people hurrying their children away from us. But then there's that occasional kid who comes walking up to you and wants to pet you or hug you. Or excitedly pulls on their parent's hand saying "Look mommy! They are real!" (we get that one a lot as elves).  We get all manner of questions, from the ever hilarious "Is that some kind of fetish gear?" to legitimate folks who are curious about what's going on, if we're advertising some product, if we work wherever we happen to be, and even some folks that want to take pictures with us. Does everyone love it? Certainly not. But you can't please everyone. And frankly, we're not trying to. We do it for our own entertainment. We find it amusing to see people's reactions to the unusual. 
If you aren't comfortable with people staring at you, pointing at you, even trying to heckle you, then by all means, don't wear such things out in public. They are non-standard articles. They do draw attention. Its not always positive attention. But if you can handle that, then whatever floats your boat. I find it a lot of fun to go out and see what kind of public reaction I get. If you don't want public attention while you're out? Don't wear furry accessories.


----------



## Springdragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably an ear hat, if it's cold, with the following stipulations:

1) Tshirts are not a furry accessory by technicality. A shirt is not an accessory, and an animal shirt is not necessarily furry.
2) A hat is a normal item of clothing that can be subject to some silliness, including funny faces and odd designs, so the hat will not necessarily read as furry to the average viewer.
3) In cold weather, hats are functional first, fashion statement second. 
4) Point 3 can also apply to paw gloves, but people normally remove those upon entering a building.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 31, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I dragging this off topic?
> 
> I only draw my furry stuff in the back of sketchbooks I no longer use in public.
> ....



I actually don't use sketchbooks, just loose pieces of white paper. When I'm done drawing something, I put it in a folder at home for safekeeping after a week or so. (more or less, depending how much I like the picture. If I don't like it, it goes home faster.)


Fallowfox said:


> ....of course it's perfectly _fine_ for them to wear brony t-shirts all the time.


There was a guy in my Drawing class that always wore MLP shirts. But he wore other geeky-type stuff as well. Between the ponies, Pokemon, and Star wars, I don't think I ever saw him wear a 'normal' shirt. He kept to himself mostly though, so I didn't get to know him at all.



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I was drawing the other day after school, off by my lonesome, and this guy wearing a* brony shirt and fluttershy socks* walks over and says "Furrys are gay, your perspective sucks anyways" Thanks asshole -_-
> 
> Wearing T-shirts with animals on them is fine, so I do that anyways. Not abnormal or anything.


Fluttershy socks? I thought they only made pony socks in little girl's sizes...
And I don't get the hate of Bronies on Furries and vice-versa. We both like anthro animals, Bronies just like very specific ones. I enjoy the show, but I'm not high-and mighty about it (as I shouldn't be, it's kind of embarrassing). 
And he says furries are "gay", but adorable, girly, technicolored anime-style ponies with colorful butt-markings _aren't_? Pot, meet kettle...



Nataku said:


> I think its a matter of how comfortable you are out in public and dealing with people looking at you oddly or asking questions.
> I regularly go out with several of my friends, and we've worn tails, ear beanies, and/or other costume garb multiple times._ *Not just furry related stuff. Latex elf ears, wigs, corsets, kimono, etc. *_
> ....


Sometimes I wish I had the guts to wear my favorite cosplay around in public. But I keep getting afraid that I'll get in trouble from ex-military or something. (The character wears camouflage and Vietnam-era equipment.) That or someone might call the cops or something. I'm so paranoid. :|



Nataku said:


> If you aren't comfortable with people staring at you, pointing at you, even trying to heckle you, then by all means, don't wear such things out in public. They are non-standard articles. They do draw attention. Its not always positive attention. But if you can handle that, then whatever floats your boat. I find it a lot of fun to go out and see what kind of public reaction I get. If you don't want public attention while you're out? Don't wear furry accessories.



Well said. If you don't want attention, _don't attract attention._ I don't get how some people wear silly things and then cry/whine/rant about it once they get a bad reaction... Although some people who react badly do get out of line (physical harassment, throwing items, etc.). That is inexcusable to me.


----------



## Springdragon (Jan 31, 2013)

> Well said. If you don't want attention, don't attract attention. I don't get how some people wear silly things and then cry/whine/rant about it once they get a bad reaction... Although some people who react badly do get out of line (physical harassment, throwing items, etc.). That is inexcusable to me.



I thought the point of furry accessories was to quietly signal to other furries who have mutual interests and might become friends, without attracting unwanted heckling from all the normal people?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I think some people just want to 'express themselves' and stuff, not necessarily attract other furries. But when they get bad attention and get upset about it, that's when I don't understand what their expectations were. Did they only expect positive attention? There are many different kinds of people, all who may have different reactions to things, so of course there's a chance you may get bad reactions... 

This doesn't only apply to furries, rather, anyone who wears things that are attention-grabbing and out of the ordinary. But if you're prepared for both positive and negative attention, then go ahead and wear what you like.

Personally I don't like too much attention, so my outfits are rather low-key. Only on Halloween do I try to stand out. XD


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm usually fairly low key, but occasionally I do something outrageous to gauge peoples' reactions. If you can play stuff off, you can really wear anything. You've gotta make fun of yourself a little. If you're all reserved and quiet, but look completely crazy, people tend to think you're a bit creepy.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought about wearing fursuit handpaws as gloves and a hat with animal ears on winter. I expect weird looks, questions and hearing "gay" sometimes but I don't really care. After all I'm not straight . Does being gay/bi make more acceptable to wear cute things? I mean you know. If you are straight and wear a tail you gonna hear "gay". So is it OK for gay people to wear stuff like that? And I'm definitely getting a tattoo. VERY big tattoo. On both arms.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't get tatoos one your arms, they look eh... but I'm not sure people perceive gay guys as masculine, so stuff is fairly accepted anyways.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 4, 2013)

I expressed myself incorrectly. I meant it's going to cover whole arm from shoulder all the way to the wrist . I'm sill thinking about it and it might change.


----------



## soutthpaw (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> I expressed myself incorrectly. I meant it's going to cover whole arm from shoulder all the way to the wrist . I'm sill thinking about it and it might change.



Gee,  I guess you mean something like my updated Avatar???   So yeah, I wear my fur and stripes 24/7, I am not allowed to wear my collar and bell out with the wife but its on pretty much the rest of the time...   However it's main function is that being Autistic, The constant presence and pressure from the collar is very calming and comforting for me..  It actually replaced and works better than Prozac in controlling my temper.  The bell is my "furry" accessory.  My fur is my Therian Tiger self and the collar keep this tiger tame and obedient...   
I have had a few people ask about it and I will explain it but most people either too engrossed in their glittle worlds to notice or just give a passing smile... I have no idea if comments are made around me as I am Deaf...


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 4, 2013)

Whoa! It looks awesome! That's exactly what i meant except I want snow leopard spots. I thought about getting stripes on my back someday. 
The fact that collar works better than Prozac is something believable. I never heard of something similar. :shock:  I'm glad it works for You.


----------



## soutthpaw (Feb 4, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Whoa! It looks awesome! That's exactly what i meant except I want snow leopard spots. I thought about getting stripes on my back someday.
> The fact that collar works better than Prozac is something believable. I never heard of something similar. :shock:  I'm glad it works for You.


You want exactly what my friend Lolikitty has  





she has the back done too.  just look her up on FA


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah. Something like that. Maybe not that many of them. Thanks for sharing with the picture. I spent hours looking for photos of snow leopard print tattoos. I want mine to be more round and maybe not covering 100% of arm but somehow wrapping around like in form of a thick stripe. It's hard to explain. I hope You got the idea.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Sometimes I wish I had the guts to wear my favorite cosplay around in public. But I keep getting afraid that I'll get in trouble from ex-military or something. (The character wears camouflage and Vietnam-era equipment.) That or someone might call the cops or something. I'm so paranoid. :|


I don't see a problem with you wearing camo in public. Tis'not like camo is illegal. Didn't know they'd started making printed patterns illegal. xD What's next, no polka dots? Then again, around here there's lots of redneck folks. Camo is pretty normal garb in these parts. 
Depending upon what equipment said character carries around, I could see that causing an issue with some law enforcement groups. Wearing ammo pouches, for example, tends to make people think you have ammo in said pouches. And a gun along with the ammo. Gas masks being worn also tend to freak folks out, as they then think they need to be wearing one. Also, cops and most businesses don't like faces being covered - same reason a lot of businesses aren't fond of people in full fur suits - can't see faces. Aside from that, can't see any real reason there'd be a problem with what you describe.




Springdragon said:


> I thought the point of furry accessories was to quietly signal to other furries who have mutual interests and might become friends, without attracting unwanted heckling from all the normal people?


I suppose it depends on the individual as to why they wear what they wear? I don't go out wearing such things to try and attract other furries. I can and will talk to people of any background or appearance. I go out wearing such things because I like them and I like having fun and viewing the public reactions. 
As far as unwanted heckling? Sorry, but anything that is out of the norm (furry or not) can and will receive heckling eventually. Crowd mentality will always attempt to make fun of anything they are uncomfortable with. I can't really think of any particular item that will particularly alert other furries that 'hey I'm a furry' without drawing the attention of non-furries which would then potentially lead to heckling. I'm curious if there is such an accessory?


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe a giant sign that says "Hey guys I'm a furry but if you're not a furry it's okay because I'm not a furry then".


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 5, 2013)

Nataku said:


> I don't see a problem with you wearing camo in public. Tis'not like camo is illegal. Didn't know they'd started making printed patterns illegal. xD What's next, no polka dots? Then again, around here there's lots of redneck folks. Camo is pretty normal garb in these parts.
> Depending upon what equipment said character carries around, I could see that causing an issue with some law enforcement groups. Wearing ammo pouches, for example, tends to make people think you have ammo in said pouches. And a gun along with the ammo. Gas masks being worn also tend to freak folks out, as they then think they need to be wearing one. Also, cops and most businesses don't like faces being covered - same reason a lot of businesses aren't fond of people in full fur suits - can't see faces. Aside from that, can't see any real reason there'd be a problem with what you describe.
> ....



Yes, I know camo isn't illegal, hehe. ^^; (I regularly wear a few camo items like pants and shirts.) I'm just wondering if people would find wearing an entire uniform disrespectful in some way. Although I did read somewhere that it was illegal to wear current military uniforms if you're not in the military... Not sure where (location-wise) that law applies though.

The character does wear camo pouches, as well as a holster, but I planned to leave behind all weapons when going out in public. Carrying even toy weapons seems like it would be asking for trouble. I didn't think about the pouches being suspicious though...
In costume, my face isn't covered by a mask, but sometimes I'll put on facepaint.

I did wear my costume to college on Halloween (sans weapons, pouches, and facepaint), and no one had a problem with it. But then, it _was_ Halloween. XD




Rivers Bluetail said:


> Maybe a giant sign that says "Hey guys I'm a furry but if you're not a furry it's okay because I'm not a furry then".


Pfft! That reminds me of my little cousin, after we had watched a movie together:*Me:* "How did you like the movie?"​*Cousin:* "It was awesome!"​*Me:* "I thought it kind of sucked."​*Cousin:* "Yeah, it sucked."
​His opinion was so easily swayed back then. XD Good thing he's grown out of that now.


I don't wear any furry accessories, but if I did, maybe I'd get a pawpad wristband, or perhaps a small pin on my backpack. Something very small. I like those ear-hats as well, but I'm really not a hat person. Get me a top hat and then we'll talk. I love top hats, wish I had one. XD

Normally though, I don't wear any fandom-type accessories unless I want people to talk to me about said fandom. I don't really like talking about furry stuff in public. Not many people IRL know I'm a furry, and I'd like to keep it that way. ^^; Same with MLP. Although I do occasionally like to wear Transformers shirts.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 5, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Yes, I know camo isn't illegal, hehe. ^^; (I regularly wear a few camo items like pants and shirts.) I'm just wondering if people would find wearing an entire uniform disrespectful in some way. Although I did read somewhere that it was illegal to wear current military uniforms if you're not in the military... Not sure where (location-wise) that law applies though.
> 
> The character does wear camo pouches, as well as a holster, but I planned to leave behind all weapons when going out in public. Carrying even toy weapons seems like it would be asking for trouble. I didn't think about the pouches being suspicious though...
> In costume, my face isn't covered by a mask, but sometimes I'll put on facepaint.
> ...



There's nothing illegal about it, it's totally fine. I wear that stuff often (I enjoy milsim) and I never have an issue. I highly recommend that you don't wear any rank insignia, unit patches, or branch patches though, simply out of respect. Even if you were to do that though, it wouldn't be illegal. 

And I'm actually making a "furry" necklace. It's more of a spiritual thing, but it's something a furry would recognize as being interesting.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 6, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> There's nothing illegal about it, it's totally fine. I wear that stuff often (I enjoy milsim) and I never have an issue. I highly recommend that you don't wear any rank insignia, unit patches, or branch patches though, simply out of respect. Even if you were to do that though, it wouldn't be illegal.
> 
> And I'm actually making a "furry" necklace. It's more of a spiritual thing, but it's something a furry would recognize as being interesting.



I won't be wearing any patches or anything, so I guess I don't need to worry about that. I feel kind of bad for those who dress as a different character from the same series who has a TON of ribbons and such, wonder what they do. I guess at a con it might be more acceptable/understood though.

I was thinking about necklaces as furry accessories, but forgot to mention them. I don't like wearing jewelry for some reason. I will wear lanyards and dog tags though (the military kind, not the pet kind. XD)

So what will your necklace look like?


----------



## AviFox (Feb 6, 2013)

I wear this hat all winter long:


----------



## jorinda (Feb 7, 2013)

I own a necklace with a small stone (maybe 1cm long) with an engraved pawprint.
And I have several buttons with furry motives on my bag. No one has ever asked me about them, so I guess they're pretty unremarkable.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 7, 2013)

to put in my 2 cents. I have walked around with my collar and tail on on multiple occasions. albeit I'm a girl. but I wasn't exactly going for "cute" since I was also wearing an ACIII hoodie and tripp pants.

Most I got was weird looks from our local mexicans :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2013)

Venu.Shade said:


> to put in my 2 cents. I have walked around with my collar and tail on on multiple occasions. albeit I'm a girl. but I wasn't exactly going for "cute" since I was also wearing an ACIII hoodie and tripp pants.
> 
> Most I got was weird looks from our local mexicans :V


In lake forest? Cuz we have a lot of those here lol


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> In lake forest? Cuz we have a lot of those here lol



Nah. over here in Jersey. (im back on the East Coast until after AnthroCon)

But surprisingly there are A LOT of illegal Mexicans in NJ... how they got here I'd like to know :V
also got the occasional raised eyebrow from older folks.. but that bout it


----------



## CharrwolfFan (Feb 8, 2013)

I would say tail, for conventions or meets.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 8, 2013)

An idea just came to my mind. A belt made from leash. My dog has long, black leash with cute, red pawprints. Just add some buckle. Quite furry accessory but totally acceptable because it's just a belt with pawprints.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 8, 2013)

Imma have to go with the dildo launcher, op.


----------



## jorinda (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> An idea just came to my mind. A belt made from leash. My dog has long, black leash with cute, red pawprints. Just add some buckle. Quite furry accessory but totally acceptable because it's just a belt with pawprints.



I actually know people who do this - they buy nice lashes and sew belts from these.


----------



## AviFox (Feb 8, 2013)

Venu.Shade said:


> Nah. over here in Jersey. (im back on the East Coast until after AnthroCon)
> 
> But surprisingly there are A LOT of illegal Mexicans in NJ... how they got here I'd like to know :V
> also got the occasional raised eyebrow from older folks.. but that bout it



This baffles me to... I'm in central east NJ (asbury park/red bank). there are sooo many mexicans. they just sit around on street corners and wait for someone to pick them up for the day. its a bit frightening sometimes lol.... NJ is pretty far away from mexico so how they got here I have no clue ><


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> An idea just came to my mind. A belt made from leash. My dog has long, black leash with cute, red pawprints. Just add some buckle. Quite furry accessory but totally acceptable because it's just a belt with pawprints.


That's a cool idea, I think I'll try that sometime.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 15, 2016)

I prefer the faux fur,or even the real fur tails that clip on and they're just the right length to be decently seeable past your shirt and not be uncomfortable when you sit down.
People really liked it here in my town,I got complimented a lot.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 15, 2016)

A collar/choker since people wear those out anyway. Maybe some kind of belt? A bracelet? People like to wear cat ear headbands too but I don't think that counts.


----------

